# Problem installing under SIS 735 motherboard: IRQ too high

## joecool000

I have been struggling to get Gentoo installed from stage3 binary. When I do modprobe sis900 during the beginning of the installation, it properly recognize my NIC card under the correct IRQ 11. After compiling my kernel, cat /proc/pci will see the NIC to be under IRQ 11 before the module gets loaded. After loading the driver ( or compiling-in the driver ), the IRQ suddenly jumps to IRQ 22!! Obviously, I can't load net.eth0 properly. dmesg complains about

  PCI : Could not assign IRQ 22 to device 00:03.0

Upon further eyeballing, I also see that some other devices are having a similar problem.

I have tried to install a NIC card but it ends up with the same result. I have used Linksys Etherfast 10/100 v5 which uses tulip driver.

I think it might be something w/ the way the PCI module is recognizing my hardware. I have already tried to disable PNP on both kernel and HW but I am still getting the same result.

Please help me out. I am loosing many days of sleep and hair over this.

----------

## Jondot

I have a k7s5a with lan that works just fine.

I don't remember the values in the bios. When I reboot, I'll tell you what they are concerning PnP, APM and ACPI.

(I think all of them are enabled, but will have to check)

A guess : add ACPI support in the kernel or disable "ACPI Aware O/S" in the bios.

The relevant part of my .config is :

#

# ACPI Support (DANGEROUS ON SOME SYSTEMS -- BE CAREFUL)

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

BTW, what is your mainboard ?

----------

## joecool000

I've got the same motherboard: ECS K7S5A.  I am also running a Duron 950. I had ACPI enabled but APM disabled. My ACPI selections are exactly like yours except that I have them compiled into the kernel.

I had tried to enable and disable PNP support in the kernel and setting and disabling OS aware PNP option in my bios. I think I have tried all combinations anyway. No dice.

I am enabling APM and giving it another try.

----------

## joecool000

Thank you JonDot. Apparently enabling APM in kernel, and disabling ACPI aware OS and power management work.

I should have read the BIOS help more carefully about APCI. It said it you have a version of WINDOWS that support ACPI, set it to yes, set it to no if your version of WINDOWS does not support ACPI. ( My wording on the help screen and emphesis on the word Windows. )

Once again, thank you.

Is enabling PM on the BIOS a bad thing for Linux? I don't think I have encountered and doc about it.

----------

## Jondot

I've got everything enabled in the kernel (PnP, Apm and ACPI)...

It might be that the compilation of acpi in the kernel and not as module have more to do with your problems than the disabling of acpi in the bios...

I guess apm gets used rather than acpi.

(Right now, none of the modules concerning seems to be loaded in my system...)

No problem concerning power management in the bios as far as I can tell.

----------

## joecool000

Jondot,

I've checked. If I enable ACPI on BIOS, eth0 doesn't start up properly. Once that is disabled, eth0 starts up properly.

Wierd, isn't it.

Now I have a problem w/ X11 installation. Time for another thread on a different forum.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I have two different boxes that use the ECS K7S5A and the onboard sis900 and I had the ACPI compiled directly into the kernel, no APM support of any kind.  I was able to use the onboard NIC in both cases.  Just wanted to document it so that we know that there is no complete solution to this question.  I'm glad you got yours working, but there seems to be a mystery still about what exactly is going on.  I have no trouble with my NIC.  The first time I shutdown the machine after compiling ACPI into the kernel the system would not power on after the soft-power-off.  I had to unplug the AC cord for about ten minutes to "reset" the system before I could power up again.  Once I was up again the issue has never come back and I can shutdown and restart and power-up as you would assume a good machine would.  (Don't you just love the quirks of the ECS K7S5A??)  Damn this board has given me more funky weird problems to track down, and I never do get to solve them as they generally disappear before I can isolate them!

----------

## joecool000

Bonez, here's the wierd part: when I was installing from the tar files, I had ACPI enabled in the BIOS. There was a problem w/ PCI autodetection during initial install. It complained about an invalid flag -f. Didn't put too much though on it as there were no problem continuing with subsequent steps. I was able to load the sis900 module without any problem.

Something about my compiled kernel must have caused  the pci device detection to go "off the wall" but by disabling ACPI aware OS in the BIOS, the problem disappears.

I really think it has more to do on the ACPI setting in the BIOS than the APM module. It just make a little more sense. I will try to compile w/o APM support later tonight.

Did anyone compared the versions of their BIOS and their problems? Maybe the different versions of BIOS caused different problems.

I will post my BIOS version I am running when I get home.

Did you enable the AGP support for your SIS 735? I've read on the kernel help screen that the Generic SIS AGP driver will not support sis735's AGP.

jc000

----------

## BonezTheGoon

 *joecool000 wrote:*   

> Did anyone compared the versions of their BIOS and their problems? Maybe the different versions of BIOS caused different problems.

 

As I was reading your post I was having this exact same thought!!!! 

A while back when I was upgrading my wifes machine to a new video card she was having MANY instability problems so in the process of troubleshooting I updated her BIOS to the newest at the time (don't remember which and I am not at home to check) and after finally proving the original problem was the new video card was faulty I had the card replaced.  Later to find I was having some NEW problem, taking the BIOS version backwards one step solved the second issue.  Moral to this story: ECS BIOSes SUCK rotten eggs.

I will get back to this thread with some specifics on my kernel and my ECS BIOS revision some day when I have some time.  Until then I blame all inconsistencies with the ECS boards on differing BIOS versions.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Jondot

The funniest thing is that I added some cards (scsi, tv) and suddenly win 98se would'nt load (freezing at startup)...

It seems rerouting of irq did confuse windows and I had to disable acpi in the bios to accomodate windows... (I thought it was acpi compliant, go figure...)

At the same time, gentoo worked perfectly (either with or without the acpi option in the bios enabled...)

Btw, my bios is ami dating from 29 april 2002.

----------

## crweb

Here are some forums to look at based on the new Sis motherboards.

The problem is  APIC   not   ACPI  check these forums !

I edited this post, because I had ment to type ACPI and accendently put APIC not APCI   :Smile: 

Gentoo SIS problems

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=29041&highlight=

Same as above only install directions

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=29040&highlight=

Just more info on problems with kernel

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=27665&highlight=Last edited by crweb on Fri Jan 10, 2003 6:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gnufsh

Yeah, it does sound like a problem with APIC (Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller), not ACPI (power management stuff). Try disabling APIC, that way it won't try to reassign IRQs.

----------

